# Relocation advice



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi. My husband may have the opportunity to relocate to Abu Dhabi. We are an Australian family with three children. Could you please recommend the best suburbs for families preferably near the Corniche/Abu Dhabi mall as this is where the company is located. My husband has just had his interview and has been told that the standard package offered is 150k for housing, 35k for schooling per child, car loan 100k (intrest free over 4 years). The housing and schooling seems quite low. We would like to live in a nice villa in a good area and send our children to a good International school. We would also appreciate school recommendations.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are no suburbs in that area. That is the main island and is quite densely populated nearby. You'd have to move further out for a suburbuban area. 

AED 150k is not a lot for housing in AD. You'd be in apartment if you want somewhere with enough bedrooms.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

this package sounds very familiar, can i ask for which company this is going to be?


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for reply. We thought it sounded low so we will have to negotiate all the benefits for us to consider the move.


----------

